# License to buy lye???



## Monaco

Hi everyone, I'm new on the board.  I've been reading this forum for about a week (and a few blogs as well), and have gathered a lot of info on soapmaking. You guys are great! I'd like to make healthy soaps for myself, test various recipes, and who knows, maybe eventually start a business if I feel this is what I can do well. 

So, I read about the soapmaking process and watched some video tutorials. Then I thought it's time to experiment. I already have some EOs at home, as well as cocoa and coconut oils - I make my own raw chocolate with them, so I always have good quality stuff on hand. So, I just needed to buy some lye and get going.

Here's the "fun" part: 
A couple of days ago my husband and I went to several stores: CVS, Walgreen, ACE hardware, Home Depot, Lowe's, and even Walmart. We looked for lye everywhere and no one had it. Finally, at Lowe's we asked a guy who worked there if they ever carry lye. He said no, and then he added: "You have to have a license to be able to purchase it." Huh?    I asked him if I need it even for making soap just for myself and he said yes,

Is this really true? I'm skeptical and wonder if anyone here had a similar experience. I'm recently located in the Dallas area, if that matters. 

Oh, and I bought lye online. No questions about a license! :mrgreen:


----------



## Monaco

Oops, looks like this is posted in a wrong section of the forum... Sorry! Maybe it is possible to transfer it to the *CP Soap Forum* section?


----------



## lsg

If you live in the U.S., you do not need a license to buy lye. Ace Hardware and Lowes may have what they call a crystal drain cleaner that is 100% sodium hydroxide. Check out the Rooto crystal drain cleaner at Ace's I think it is 100% sodium hydroxide. Read the label to be sure.


----------



## Monaco

Thanks so much LSG! It's a relief to know one doesn't need a license to buy lye. Just wanted to make sure I do everything right and legal.


----------



## lsg

They might ask to see your identification. I have had to sign forms from suppliers on line to state what I was using lye for, but you probably won't have to when buying one can of "drain cleaner."  They may have ROEBIC Heavy Duty Crystal Drain Opener, which is supposed to be 100% sodium hydroxide.  Whatever you buy read the label first to make sure it only contains 100% sodium hydroxide.


----------



## Skatergirl46

I found 100% Sodium Hydroxide drain cleaner at my little local Ace Hardware store.


----------



## judymoody

Ace Hardware carried the Rooto brand in my city but they only put out one container at a time because they don't want people buying in bulk to manufacture drugs.

No license needed although to buy in bulk (50 lbs) from local chemical suppliers, they wanted a business license.  

On line I've never been asked.


----------



## Obsidian

I can only find lye in the smaller mom and pop hardware stores. The larger home improvement stores and most grocery stores have stopped selling it because its used to make methamphetamine. All the ACE stores around here sell it though and so do the CO-OP stores.


----------



## Monaco

Wow, I never even heard of lye being used to make methamphetamine! Weird, but this does explain why they don't sell lye in most stores nowadays.

We had to drive to the closest ACE store for half an hour, and they didn't have any lye. We looked at their drain cleaners and none had a single-ingredient product. Actually, I read about this drain cleaner in the comments to some blog article. That's how I knew that the ACE store might carry that cleaner that is pure lye, so we went there first.

In fact, it's rather a smallish store. The man who works there said that their store was a franchise and that's why they didn't carry all the products a regular ACE store would. The other ACE is an hour away from where I live, so we didn't go there.


----------



## AshPea

I also live in Dallas. I bought my lye last friday at a lowes in Dallas, but I had to locate it myself - the employee didn't know they carried it (even though he worked in that dept). Go to lowes and find the plumbing dept, it's called Roebic Crystal Drain Opener. It's pricier to buy there though, I think it was $15.99 for a 2 lb container.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Monaco

Thanks AshPea for your response and greetings from Frisco!  I just ordered some lye online, but the next time I'll check this Roebic cleaner. Lsg also mentioned it. And Judymoody mentioned the Rooto cleaner. So, at least I already know about two possible options!


----------



## la-rene

It's sooo much cheaper on line.  But, Roebic's will do nicely if you are in a pinch.  There is one on line source where they ship for free when you get so much.


----------



## Monaco

Yeah, indeed, a lot of things are often cheaper online, esp. if there's no tax and shipping cost added. And if you order bulk, the prices are even better. When I'm a pro at soapmaking, and _if _I decide to sell my soap, I'll be definitely ordering in bulk to make big batches. Or, who knows, maybe I'll get addicted and will be ordering bulk just to make soap for myself! :grin: Right now, I'm only beginning and I buy smaller quantities, just to see what I might like to stick to. So, I have to accept those higher prices for now. C'est la vie.


----------



## soapsydaisy

Here is a link to the lye that is sold at Ace (if you'd like a visual ) http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2845800

They charge $53.88 for 12 pounds on the website but you can buy 1 pound containers in the store for about $5.00.


----------



## Monaco

Thanks for the link, Soapsydaisy. It's good to know all the alternatives out there.


----------



## savonierre

If you check the yellow pages for places that sell chemicals, you might be able to find one with lye, I can get 50# for $60.00..


----------



## Monaco

That's a great tip, Savonierre! I never thought about the yellow pages route. I'm sure there are some chemical sellers in the Dallas area, it's a big place. Hopefully, they sell to the public. And I could save on shipping too!


----------



## inquebiss

I purchase from eBay. Seller 123seesix sells NaOH and KOH ranging from 5 ounces to 32 pounds. It's a bit pricier, but lye is absolutely not available locally because of meth issues, and few sellers will ship to where I live without charging an arm and a leg.


----------



## Monaco

I looked on eBay too, but right after I already ordered it. It just arrived today, yay! Will experiment soon.


----------



## Robert

inquebiss said:


> I purchase from eBay. Seller 123seesix sells NaOH and KOH ranging from 5 ounces to 32 pounds. It's a bit pricier, but lye is absolutely not available locally because of meth issues, and few sellers will ship to where I live without charging an arm and a leg.


Hawaii, huh?

Ever consider making your own lye water from washing soda (or soda ash) and lime?  I don't know if it'd save money, but it might.

Or...have you shopped for liquid caustic?  I don't know if it'd be available in amounts that small, or whether meth issues keep them from selling to small buyers as well.

BTW, I've no idea how it is for supplies these days, but have you checked out the Thomas Register?  I know it from the days it was multiple volumes of hard copy catalog, I'm sure it's all online now.

One thing I would not try unless you're very adventurous is making your own caustic from ashes.  There have been some soap hobbyists who've done it, but unless you're into doing things like that "because it's there", I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## cmzaha

savonierre said:


> If you check the yellow pages for places that sell chemicals, you might be able to find one with lye, I can get 50# for $60.00..


 
I pay $42 for a 50# bag of lye from a chemical house and I only needed to show my resale license. They do record my car license when I pick up my lye. Chemical houses are a great resource for lye, but only sell in bulk, at least any I have called


----------

